# Before I finish ... what do you think?



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

I got my fog lights in. May not get them installed till next week. 

This is a preview of how they will look...


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

I would actually do the chrome in the carbon fiber wrap. Then paint the plastic a gloss black.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

i like it!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...is that "one-piece" or is the chromed part a separate item that's attached over the black bezel?


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

I think its two pieces.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Love it, I might do it if I wasn't going to cut out the holes for more airflow (CAI)


----------



## dindin (Jul 1, 2011)

the chrome piece is on the rs model correct? mine came with it


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

Yea I'm just saying that you can detach it from the fog light.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Could you post a pic of the backside of the fog lamp housing?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I like it as well. 

CHEVYCRUZE RS


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I was actually thinking about putting carbon fiber on the black plastic around fogs but it looks like it would be hard.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

boats4life said:


> Could you post a pic of the backside of the fog lamp housing?


look at my photo gallery, i have a ton of pics from a scraped project including LED fog lights


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

:th_dblthumb2: Like It..


----------



## CruEco (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey where can i pick up a set of those??


----------



## darkmeth (Jan 18, 2011)

*2 thumbs up!*

I like.. please share pics of the finished upgrade..


----------



## Eightbelow (Mar 16, 2011)

That will look nice when it's finished


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

The Chrome is a cover piece, there were pretty cheap I though. (under 50) and came from Korea. I got them in about 10 days.

The website has some new LED option for the fogs if anyone is interested Ill send you the link.

The wrap is a Bi+ch, with a capital B. Took me over 20 minutes for that small part. 

I am adding 35w HID soon, and I have an idea, becuase of the way the chrome sit (which I like) I may add a custom LED backlight to them. 

We shall see.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> look at my photo gallery, i have a ton of pics from a scraped project including LED fog lights


Do the stock housings have the same backing?


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Do the stock housings have the same backing?


You want pictures of the housing blanks or w/ fogs?​


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

With fogs, I didn't look when I had the bumper off for the CAI, but I want to cut out the backs for more air flow to the CAI...


----------

